# Male or female guppy



## chevyman252500 (5 mo ago)

I'm curious to know if I have a female or male tequila sunrise guppy


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Males have gunopodiums. Fairly obvious appendage with 'hooks' that appears at the anal fin of a male fish when modified to serve as a copulatory organ. 

Guppies have multiple 'hooks' while Endler's have just a singular hook on the gunopodium. 

These pictures are unable to clearly show, but if you can see a long appendage between the anal fins that is periodically extended like a kick stand...its male lol


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

KeeperOFnano said:


> Males have gunopodiums. Fairly obvious appendage with 'hooks' that appears at the anal fin of a male fish when modified to serve as a copulatory organ.
> 
> Guppies have multiple 'hooks' while Endler's have just a singular hook on the gunopodium.
> 
> These pictures are unable to clearly show, but if you can see a long appendage between the anal fins that is periodically extended like a kick stand...its male lol


Would also be practical to mention that young males that haven't developed a gonopodium yet, will have a V-shaped anal fin as well. To make it less confusing.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Looks like a boy to me


----------

